# Critique Indigo



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright everyone: New indigo photos ! 
Critique him, i have some photo's of him trotting with marshmellow and pepper too which i will eventually upload. 
im hoping to get better one's though.
Sorry i couldnt get him to square up to well, so i do hope that these will do. 
He is currently a ShowJumping/Hunter Prospect for me, so how do you think he will do for that ? I want to do some jumping and dressage, so im hoping he would do good in that, if not than what ? 

he is a TB, 12-21 approx Years. I just say he is 20 though 
Also how is he looking  ? He has gained TON's of weight IMHO









































Here are some trotting etc photos












































Sorry for the overload LOL


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't like the angle of his feet. 
He is uphill, which I think is better than downhill, but that's just me. I'll leave the rest up to the others who know way more than me!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

His feet may look a bit wonky in the photo's because our ground is very.. bumpy at the moment from all the snow etc. Not flat lol. 
So you will have to excuse that, and he also has snowball's i am having trouble getting out at this moment.
he also need's to get his feet done


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

No critique from me, just wanted to say he looks SO much better than when you brought him home!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Appy_luvr  
i do agree, he has gained alot of poundage, and now i cant wait to ride him in the spring/summer ! Just to get him all fit and not such a bulging belly haha, although i would like abit more weight on him but he will get that no problem


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he looks so good. definantly has gained wait, alot of wait. I think he would make a nice jumper.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is a very pretty looking boy! He needs some muscling (So does my boy, don't worry!) But other than that I can't really critique.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd say he definitely at least 16 if not in his 20's. You'd have a better idea by looking at his teeth. Good job putting the weight on him!

If you want to go that route I think you're better off going for jumpers than hunters. I don't think he has the gaits for hunters and they don't care about how you get to or over the jump in jumping as long as you do it.  This also depends a lot on if he can jump well and safely. A lot of horses who aren't bred for jumping and sports jump flat and dangle their legs. The leg danglers are dangerous since they can get caught up in a pole and flip.

He's got quite a dip behind his withers. What are you using pad wise when you ride him?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he was a rescue from the auction, but anyway's i cant tell by the teeth since he is a cribber.
The weight is still being put on, since he was very underweight etc. 
I haven't ridden him yet, but i am going to probably be starting to ride him abit when it is spring/summer
i have definitally noticed the dip lol so im not sure how i will go about with that during riding, but ill figure something out.

He actually has very nice smooth looking gaits, there will be more video's and photo's of course, i have one coming up right away though


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

No critique here, just wanted to say I looove his face, he just looks like hes a big sweetheart. I rememeber the pics of him when you first got him, he looks much better. I am looking forward to seeing pics of him in the spring when he fills in some more!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's looking better that's for sure!


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I like him! Great calm gentle eye...he seems very happy to have a home 
I'm kinda concerned that because he still has a bit more weight to gain, but has a huge belly, I would say power-packing (7day worming) would be good as a skinny horse with big belly normally means worms


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i have already wormed him. 
I have owned him since november, so he has had tons to eat, even a whole round to himself of hay.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> i have already wormed him.
> I have owned him since november, so he has had tons to eat, even a whole round to himself of hay.


i meant to say ** End of october


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, he's never gonna win conformation shows, but hes kinda cute. 

And savvy: THANK YOU for seeing that the poor thing needed dewormed. I thought I was gonna be the only one who noticed.. :/


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

TwisterRush said:


> he was a rescue from the auction, but anyway's i cant tell by the teeth since he is a cribber.
> The weight is still being put on, since he was very underweight etc.
> I haven't ridden him yet, but i am going to probably be starting to ride him abit when it is spring/summer
> i have definitally noticed the dip lol so im not sure how i will go about with that during riding, but ill figure something out.
> ...


Good. I look forward to seeing videos. Mainly of you being on him and asking for collection and extension. That'll be a big help in deciding if he has the stuff for hunters.  I know my last horse didn't. He had lots of knee action and we both didn't like the slower paced nice looking kind of jumping and we'd get bored. 

Have any poles to set up to start longing him over? I'd love to see him jumping. 

I know you probably are already well aware but just to be sure make sure you put the weight on gradually. He's definitely looking a whole lot better since you got him. Shows what some good TLC can do.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Well, he's never gonna win conformation shows, but hes kinda cute.
> 
> And savvy: THANK YOU for seeing that the poor thing needed dewormed. I thought I was gonna be the only one who noticed.. :/


This comment kind of really did bother me, He has really great confirmation, but that is not what i plan on showing him in, I have mentioned the ground is not even, it is bumpy and so forth. 

And also i HAD mentioned that he was already dewormed,
Also to the comment about the poor thing, i do not see why you are saying this, as he is tooken great care of. 
But i do plan on deworming him again, Sorry just had to express my feeling about this post.


To the other post, yes i do have post's that i can lunge him over, but due to the weather lol, i dont plan to start him till spring/summer.
he is pretty natural for collection when he runs though,


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Great conformation? Okay, lets take a look at this.

Starting with the legs, I noticed in pictures 2, 3, 5, 8, and 10 he looks a bit over at the knee. In pictured 1 & 4 I notice that he toes out, which makes him appear to be base narrow, which could cause interfering or brushing as the horse moves. He also looks real cow-hocked in the photos where you have him moving, and also the 9th photo. He also looks bench-kneed in the picture of his front two.

Need I even go into how strait his shoulder is? Or how high-flanked he is? Or how much his withers are gonna jab into your tummy when he jumps?

This horse doesn't have great conformation.
I have nothing agains you or your horse, it just irks me when people say their horse has "great conformation" or whatever, when if it truly did it probably wouldn't be a backyard horse.

Not saying that all backyard horses have bad confo's, you could've just said your horse has decent confo though.

End rant.

(and thats just all my opinion)


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, can we say rude? How old are you? and who died and made you the conformation queen? 

This horse is a rescue. This girl, out of the kindess in her heart, brought Indigo home and saved him from impending death at a slaughterhouse. It's not like she went out and dropped 20,000 dollars on this horse.

If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

While I don't agree with the way girl_on_black_pony made her point, you can't deny that she has one. Obviously the OP has done wonders with this rescue horse but you can NOT post pictures in the horse critique forum, ask for critique, and then get angry when people criticize your horse's conformation. If you (and I'm using the general "you," not referring specifically to the OP) only want to hear that your horse is perfect and has great conformation, I suggest you don't invite people to share their opinions.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

huntseatgirl said:


> While I don't agree with the way girl_on_black_pony made her point, you can't deny that she has one. Obviously the OP has done wonders with this rescue horse but you can NOT post pictures in the horse critique forum, ask for critique, and then get angry when people criticize your horse's conformation. If you (and I'm using the general "you," not referring specifically to the OP) only want to hear that your horse is perfect and has great conformation, I suggest you don't invite people to share their opinions.


 
There is a difference between doing it tactfully and rudely.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

And also the fact that my photos are NOT the best for confirmation, doesnt make the judgement completely true. 
Either way, I could honestly care less if he is high withered, you get a certain saddle for it. 

I honestly do love this horse more than the world, and he isnt the best confirmation wise, but to me he has REALLY good confirmation, if you were to see him in real life, Photo's dont do anything justice or actually give good for critiquing, IMHO
you would be suprised.

He is also no where NEAR cowhocked.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

if he has really good confo, why did you ask? BTW, he is beautiful! he looks a lot better than he did before!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with a critique  
I never said he didnt have any flaws.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

He looks like a very sweet boy, cute fuzzy ears and a lovely expression. :] 

He does however, have typical TB confo: high withers, a void from the withers to the sholder, and not the most beatiful muscled neck or topline. I do think his sholder looks nice and he probably is a smooth mover, but he doesn't look like a hunter to me. Some TB's make good hunters, but most of them are built like Warmbloods. Hunters is all about the look, and even though he is cute, he just doesn't seem to have the "wow" factor judges look for. The way his neck runs into his withers it will be hard for him to lower his head, round onto the bit and give that nice hunter frame. He does look worlds better from when you got him, I can see the hard work you've put into taking care of him and the love he recieves from you. 

To me, he doesn't look wormy at all. He looks like he has a hay belly. Just like the rest of those fuzzy, cold Canadian horses. He is also filled out all over his body and not just his belly. Plus, the fur probably makes it look like it's bigger than it actually is. My guy looks the same way right now, of course until he gets clipped. 

I do however, agree with previous posters about his feet. They do look a bit funky to me, and not because the ground is "bumpy". His feet have way too much toe and not enough heel. They are too long in the toe and therefor he looks a bit off when he moves or stands. It's mostly just on his front feet, his back feet have a fairly good toe-to-heel ratio. I'd talk to your farrier about leaving less toe and more heel for his next trim. This will keep him more balanced when he moves and will put less strain on his tendons. I also think he is presenting some "fake flaws" (just because of his poorly trimmed feet) when he stands. 

He look great for his age and I do think he'll make a lovely lower level jumper. Just get those feet looked at and I suggest making sure the saddle fits impeccably before riding him. If the saddle is too wide, it'll hit his withers and if it's too narrow, it'll pinch his sholders. You might also need to special order a saddle to help fill those voids right by his withers. :] :]


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^thank you Blush, JUST the critique i was looking for ! 

I will be getting the new farrier we are getting to do that for me, we fired our last one so we are going to be getting a new one
I havent had a farrier for him.. yet because when we got him apparently our farrier said his feet were just done, but who ever the last people who did own him use as a farrier, he did the most horrible screw up job in my opinion lol.

But he will be getting a farrier job soon, he need's a trim and his shoe's pulled, his sole's are getting soft and he has no need to have his shoe's on.

FORGOT To add on, that we measured him today and he is 16.2 HH


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks like a different horse, good job!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Look, okay? It's great that you took the horse in and rescued it. And he may have great conformation "to you", my original reply was how I personally see his conformation. Just because you see his conformation as great, doesn't mean it is; it just means that its great probably of what you've seen, JUST AS I am only comparing him to what I've seen. I never said I know everything, or even alot, and I'm sorry I couldn't tell you what you wanted to hear. That's the thing though, sometimes when asking for a critique you hear things you don't like. I'm not bashing you or your horse, I'm just doing what I was asked to do, which is to give my honest opinion.

And to SAMC230: I didn't say I was the queen of conformation, I only stated what I saw.. You inferred that yourself, apparently. But I do have experience with horses that cost more than "20,000 dollars" and have owned some in the high-end of the show world, mind you.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> And to SAMC230: I didn't say I was the queen of conformation, I only stated what I saw.. You inferred that I though I was yourself, apparently. But I do have experience with horses that cost more than "20,000 dollars" and have owned some in the high-end of the show world, mind you.


 
Learn to say things politely. You obviously offended the thread creator. You have every right to give your opinion and she asked for a critique, but there was no reason to be as harsh as you were. And not sure what you're trying to say about the whole thinking you were me, or vice versa. Is that supposed to be an insult? Anyhow, be more polite next time. There is a huge thread in the general discussion forum about "ETIQUETTE" -- why don't you read that thread?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion.

Anyway, good luck with your rescue, though IMO I don't think he'll serve the exact purpose you want him to.

GOBP


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, we got to meet this cutie today (yay, met someone off a forum) and he is NOT wormy. He's a rescue for crying out loud, he was skin and bones when she bought him. The belly is from his previous condition and from still needing a bit more weight around the rib area. I have no words on the critique, sometimes critiques are harsh, but the comment about deworming is downright rude. Try learning something about a person before you jump to assumptions about the care of their animals.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you Miko 
i do look forward to seeing the photos from today  
But it isnt like i had posted not thinking i wouldnt get rude critiques, but some people do need to think of what they say, before they say them. I am a person who does take thing's to heart to be honest. So what you think could be something, is completely a different way in someone elses eyes.
Just a though


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I posted in the pictures section!  I got some lovely shots of you and Indigo, and an absolutely AMAZING pic of Pepper and the kitty cat! I didn't post them all, but I'll sned you the rest!


----------

